# Anyone working on an early Smith Motor Wheel?



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

I recently did some horse trading and ended up with a spiffy little partial Smith.

It has compression and in fact it was running with a vaporizer style carb recently I'm told. 

Anybody else got a partial they are working on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is mine in as much as it is.

Very crafty crate job by my buddy in Texas. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 30, 2017)

Working on a complete one


----------



## firefite (Nov 5, 2022)

Have been gathering parts on a complete engine....


----------

